# Used Aquariums



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

i am looking into getting a tank/stand off of several people on Craigslist. The question that I have is the one tank that I have found is still holding water,fish and live rock. The reason im considering this is because it will actually save me money over one other tank/stand that im looking at that has everything but a protein filter(no live rockor sand or fish). If the fish and live rock were not in the tank i wouldnt even consider asking if this was a good idea or not. The tank has one volitan lionfish one grouper and a large crab of some sort, would this be a bad idea from the possibility of harming the fish? Or the obvious disease possibility? Also I eventually want coral and will need good reverse osmosis water is will i be able to change this water over somehow at some point? Any advice would be very appriciated.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This could be a great value. If it were me, i would return the fish to an LFS, drain the water into vats (storage totes) to hold the live rock, and then move to tank as if it were dry. This will allow you to refill the aquarium from scratch, dramatically reducing any potential issues with the current water quality or disease.


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thankyou for responding. I talked to the folks at the store I chose to use in which i was told to keep half of the current water and being that I eventually want to get Corals to go ahead with the R.O. water for the other half in which it would essentially be the same as a 50% water change. They said the fish should be just fine as long as I keep them warm and airrated. i will be purchasing the containers that the fish come shipped in from the store which are like 50 cents. By the way what is the LFS as I am not familliar.


----------



## dagizmo19 (Jan 6, 2009)

jesterns2 said:


> By the way what is the LFS as I am not familliar.


LFS = Local Fish Store


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I disagree with the LFS. LOL.... shocker!

I see no benefit in keeping old water. You have no idea what the condition of this water has been in the past and no clue what disease or pathogens are there. There is not a single benefit that can be named from keeping old water, unless you intend to keep the fish. On that subject...

These fish are HORRIBLE choices for your long term plans and would be best returned anyhow. The best approach for long term success is crystal clear in this situation. Start YOUR aquarium as a new project, with cured live rock and a seasoned sand bed. You have an ideal situation, provided you use 100% new RO water.


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

ok so how about keeping the fish for a while since im new at this and once I get experience then go ahead get rid of the fish,rock and sand and then start my reef tank? Is that a good idea being that reef tanks are for the more experienced?


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Also by a while I mean like upwards of a year worth of experience before I try to go reef. In the pet shops I have seen the lionfish in with the corals and annemoe and do believe that he is safe for that type of tank. I have no issue giving up the the others but really would prefer to keep the lionfish. Also this tank i`m buying just has a regular type of light in it. Would the lion,grouper and hermit crab require a better light?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

lion fish will eat anything they can fit in their mouth. they need a fish only set up with fish bigger then they can swallow and you'd be suprised how wide the mouth can open. 

i do not suggest keeping an anemone. the need reef setups and experience and clownfish will host just about anything including corals, rock, even the side of the tank. what it comes down to is what they feel safe and comfortable in. in just about all cases adding a clownfish and anemone anyways results in the clown not hosting, atleast for a period of time. i do not recommend a nem. 
the fish above will do fine with a flouresant light.
i cannot stress how important research is when it comes to saltwater tanks. it is completely different then freshwater setups and much more expensive too. my intentions arnt to scare you but rather pre-warn you. read as much as you can and do not be afraid to ask questions. LFS are decent for knowledge but double check it first, you have to remember that they are giving information from a business point of view. welcome to the wonderful world of saltwater, and welcome to fishforum.com. looking forward to seeing you around.:cheers:


----------

